# Hollywood Muffers



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

Should be getting these hot straight throughs in the mail soon. No fiberglass or any kind of packing. Chrome polished, 31 1/2 inches from start to end with tip custom made. I can't wait to get these bad boys in and hear what they sound like. Will take pic. and sound video asap and download for you guys.


----------

